# Help hosting games on HALO trial for pc



## paulito101 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have no idea what to do i've tryed a couple of things i got from the internet like puting the program in exceptions in my windows fire wall. I have i have EMBARK high speed internet DSL.

Well when i go and create/host a multy player game for halo trial pc my friends cant join it . First i create a game and then start it, once i started i call my friends or something to give them the ip adress that comes up when i fressF1 while i'm in the game, when they type the ip adress and try to join it says, retrying to conect to server and it starts to retry a couple of times and i just says, unable to join game.

I really dont know what to do can anyone help me, or tell me what to do what to do?


----------



## Jessyker (Oct 11, 2007)

I have the same prob, not kool, can sum1 plz help?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

YOu have to have the ports 2302 or 2303 open if you want to play =P i have halo trial too i'll play with you guys if u get the chance.


----------



## Jessyker (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank-you very much for ur advice, n i look forward to bein able to host a game, if i can figure out how to open those port thingys, lmao, never said i was any good wit puters.
Love to hava game wit u sumtime,
thnx again


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

np =) i have the same problem but im not gonna open ports until i reinstall it and choose what ports to open.


----------



## Jessyker (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not still sure how to fix it, lol, i mean now i kno wut to do, but i uno how to do it
thnx for ur help tho, i'm sure i'll find sum1 round here who can fix it for me
lookin forward to hostin a game


----------

